# iPhone data with Pay As You Go?



## Farmer Harv (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all. I've been lurking around here for a while and have found the answers to pretty much every question I've had about the iPhone, except for this one. 

I purchased a new unlocked 3GS off eBay to use as a glorified (and expensive) iPod Touch only, but decided to try it out as a phone also so activated it as a Pay As You Go on the $20 All Day plan. After making a couple of calls and sending a text message I checked my balance (*225) and it said $18.45 remaining. Perfect.

So I'm playing around with Google Maps in the back yard a few days later, and notice that I'm not connected to my WiFi but the E is displayed. All the maps loaded normally, and I found I could also check my email, cruise the App Store and surf the net. "Cool" I thought, Edge works pretty good out here in the sticks, and is quicker than I thought it would be. Since then I've checked my mail and the weather quite a bit when out in the field, and can see why a large data plan might be handy to have when away from the house.

So now the question...how much should this cost, and how is it billed? Checking the usage on the iPhone I see there have been 3 minutes of call time, and 494kb (sent) & 1.9mb (received) of Cellular Network Data, but my account balance is still $18.45. Is there some sort of grace period for data use on Pay Go also? Or is it deduced from my balance at the end of the month? I can't believe I'm getting something for nothing, and don't want to be surprised by a big bill or account reduction later.


----------



## Brasou (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmm well, thats olny 2.5 mb, with my plan if I go over it costs me about 2 cents a mb. That might not seem like much but without a plan it is ALOT more. Sorry, I would expect to see a bill as I don't think rogers has data plans that are built into pay as you go. Data on rogers is insanly expesnive without a plan, I would expect atleast 10$ a mb

Edit: After doing some seaching apperntly its 5 cents a kb, 

Rogers Wireless Data Rates | ruk.ca - peter rukavina blogs

soo 2394kb would be 11970 cents... or 119.70 dollars... I hope for you're sake im wrong, but im pretty sure I'm not.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Brasou said:


> soo 2394kb would be 11970 cents... or 119.70 dollars... I hope for you're sake im wrong, but im pretty sure I'm not.


Except that this is a prepaid card. There's no credit check or such when activating it. The only thing that could happen is the prepaid balance would drop to zero and then the user would simply not be able to use data or make a call.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Farmer Harv said:


> how much should this cost, and how is it billed?


It's certainly unusual to not notice a decrease in your balance. When I first used my first gen. iPhone on Rogers prepaid I did a couple of little data tasks like yourself and noticed my balance go down. Perhaps it is a bit delayed? Maybe there is a trial or promotion of some sort. Maybe you're not actually using a prepaid card?

If you plan to use data you would be best to switch to a post-paid plan that includes data. If you don't plan to use data, call Rogers and have them put a block on all data for your number.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You may have accidentally tapped into a nearby open wifi network, or you will be getting a large separate bill once they figure out where to send it. 

In the meantime, if nothing ominous comes in the mail you should consider yourself lucky, stop using data and sign up for a data plan ASAP.


----------



## Farmer Harv (Oct 7, 2009)

Heh, this is interesting, disturbing and scary all at the same time. I cannot find a single mention of current data rates for Pay as you go anywhere on the Rogers site. There is some older info I've googled (such as Brasou's link above), and a per page rate for mobile browsers, but nothing within the last year about straight data usage. As such I'm not worried about any additional billing, as with there being no mention of data rates anywhere mere mortals might find them it would be quite difficult for Rogers to collect over and above the prepayment.

I suppose a call to Rogers might provide the answers, but I really hate to draw attention to myself if I did slip between the electronic cracks. Probably the smart thing to do would be to use the rest of my balance up asap, toss the sim card and go back to pretending this is just a Touch and not an iPhone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

chas_m:

He's on pay as you go. There is no such thing as a "large separate bill." It either uses up your "airtime" (your pre-paid amount) or it doesn't.

I think you're right about tapping into a neighbouring (or his own) wireless network.

Or... there's a glitch. Either way, if the glitch or network stops working, the OP's airtime is going to disappear in a minute or two. And he probably has better uses for his $20.



chas_m said:


> You may have accidentally tapped into a nearby open wifi network, or you will be getting a large separate bill once they figure out where to send it.
> 
> In the meantime, if nothing ominous comes in the mail you should consider yourself lucky, stop using data and sign up for a data plan ASAP.


----------



## mrfoofoo (Aug 16, 2009)

In canada can you have an Iphone and use the pay as you go system?, if so how?. Every carrier I checked Rogers and Fido, and Telus and now bell it seems the don't offer pay as you go for the Iphone.

I'd like to know how to use pay as you go system for an Iphone?


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

To use iphone on PayAsYouGo.... you just need to get a $20 Rogers SIM card. Then call rogers and have it activated. You're gonna need an unlocked iphone too :heybaby:


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Farmer Harv said:


> So I'm playing around with Google Maps in the back yard a few days later, and notice that I'm not connected to my WiFi but the E is displayed. All the maps loaded normally, and I found I could also check my email, cruise the App Store and surf the net.
> 
> ...3 minutes of call time, and 494kb (sent) & 1.9mb (received) of Cellular Network Data...


To those who suggested he may have stumbled on free wifi. As we all know, wifi throughput does not get counted on the phone's usage monitor. Either way, as However pointed out, the data should be coming directly off the user's pre-paid balance. Even if there's a glitch, Rogers wouldn't have a leg to stand on if they tried to send him a separate bill. That said, maybe there is some sort of delay. Maybe the OP could check his balance again and see if he's out of credit? If he isn't, enjoy the free data!


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

Yup, enjoy the free data while it lasts! No one offers pay-as-you-go data right now, so it must be a glitch...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I used to use my Treo 650 on PAYG. It would not deduct the money right away but say I had $5 left and I download 100kb, I would be cut off at that point even though my balance would still say $5... then a few minutes later it would say $0.02 or something.


----------



## allan_huang (Oct 8, 2009)

Got the exact same situation. I have a 8gb 3g
I know its not wifi because i have it turned off(no wifi logo and 3g logo is there) and the data usage shows up under "cellular network data`sent 5.2mb, received 30.8mb and have not been charged on pay as you go
Since i started noticing this(about 24hr ago), i have not been able to access twice, once for about 20mins, the second for about 1.5hrs. and then data magically comes back


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

So are you saying that you just bought a sim card and put it in the iphone 3G S and activated it at home and you were up and running?


----------



## Farmer Harv (Oct 7, 2009)

Pretty much, except that I didn't need to buy a sim card as it came with the phone. A few clicks to activate it online as a Pay As You Go and here I am.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

now i'm going to buy an iphone 3G 16GB off eBay  what provider should i go with? fido or rogers which ever is the easiest to actiavte online and has the low price.


----------



## Macster08 (Jul 17, 2009)

I might be wrong, but can't you disable edge (not completely disable but change APN settings) and just allow wifi connection instead when available and that way whenever you you're online, your not really being charged because its wifi, or am i wrong, I dont have an iphone but i plan on getting one and disabling the edge and just wifi on pay as you go with rogers.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Did you try to get the unlimited web browsing option for $7.00 i wonder if it would work with the iphone


----------



## allan_huang (Oct 8, 2009)

rogers person who i was talking to told me the $7.00 web browsing would not work, there was a way around by changing the apn but i believe now rogers has patched that hole

and i believe yes you can change your apn so that you can not have your data working, but in my case i did not do that, and my wifi is off and im not getting charged for my data


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

allan_huang said:


> rogers person who i was talking to told me the $7.00 web browsing would not work, there was a way around by changing the apn but i believe now rogers has patched that hole
> 
> and i believe yes you can change your apn so that you can not have your data working, but in my case i did not do that, and my wifi is off and im not getting charged for my data


They're wrong.

It works fine, although now it's $10/month unless you still have the $7 version on your account.

But it's not for the faint of heart, requires that APN change and staying on top of things.

Google "Get the ROGERS or FIDO $7 Unlimited Surfing Plan working on your iPhone!"


----------



## allan_huang (Oct 8, 2009)

oh i see, yea i was fiddling with the apn but it charged like $10 for browsing 5 web pages so i deleted the apn thingamagiggy. but its all good now since i have free data on prepaid iphone


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i googled it and found out that the iphone will be using EDGE not 3G if you sigh up for the $7 plan. But you will still be able to access facebook apps, youtube and all those other apps but you will get charged 3cents per KB for what ever that doesnt go through the port 80 which is what the unlimited web browsing plan is running on.


----------



## Farmer Harv (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, until I can verify that things won't go all pear shaped I've disabled Edge and 3G on my iPhone. Without even trying I'm now well over 4mb of cellular data usage (from Push and MobileMe I presume), so the risk is now becoming greater than the reward for me.

Hopefully there'll be a reduction in data plan prices either from Xmas coming or the Bell/Telus announcement, and I'll then switch over to a post paid plan with no more worries.


----------



## Mjm2xtreme (Oct 15, 2009)

Farmer Harv said:


> Well, until I can verify that things won't go all pear shaped I've disabled Edge and 3G on my iPhone. Without even trying I'm now well over 4mb of cellular data usage (from Push and MobileMe I presume), so the risk is now becoming greater than the reward for me.
> 
> Hopefully there'll be a reduction in data plan prices either from Xmas coming or the Bell/Telus announcement, and I'll then switch over to a post paid plan with no more worries.


I am in the same situation you're in. A few months ago I accidently press the Facebook app and it loaded the News Feed. Since I was at work, I thought I was connected to my works wifi but the wifi at work required a password. It also didn't have the wifi logo and had the E logo instead.

I decided checked my balance and use safari. after I used safari I checked the balance and it was the same. Since my phone is jailbroken I thought the Edgw network was free. 

Fast forward to three months ago and there is no decrease in my balance ( which is currently at 72.88, which I had just put in a 100 refill card). Often when I use safari or facebook I check my balance and there is no change.

My cellular networ data currentlyreads at 16MB Sent and 140MB received. 
I'm afraid to go to a wireless store and ask because they might correct it and charge me.

Im not sure what to do myself. Would I have acase if they all of a sudden charge me?I mean this has been dating back since August.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

did you by anychance get the unlimited web browsing for $7.00?


----------



## Mjm2xtreme (Oct 15, 2009)

daniels said:


> did you by anychance get the unlimited web browsing for $7.00?


The only thing Ive applied to is the text messaging plan. Ever since I started using the Edge network I've been checking my balance for any difference. The only difference is the deduction of the text massaging plan.


----------



## Farmer Harv (Oct 7, 2009)

Well that makes three of us that have data working, and with Mjm2xtreme receiving it since Aug it definitely isn't a 30 day grace period or anything like that. I'm guessing that since the iPhone was never intended to be used on PayGo there was never anything put in place to stop it from accessing data via Edge, or charge for the data if it was accessed. I'm also guessing that once Rogers becomes aware of this situation things will change drastically, and not for the better for us.

Mayhaps this whole thread should be deleted to avoid any further exposure? Might be like closing the gate after the horse has already bolted though. What do you guys think...keep the discussion/information going, or remove the potentially damaging evidence.

Oh, on an unrelated note I received my first incoming call on the iPhone yesterday...from a telemarketer!  Apparently Rogers is selling new phone numbers to them pretty quickly, as it's only been a couple of weeks since it was activated.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

well they will evantually do something about it but not for atleast a while till they realize


----------



## Mjm2xtreme (Oct 15, 2009)

Let's say they do find out and they charge me for the times I've used Edge network. Will I be able to have a case and fight it?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You're on Paygo.. you didn't sign anything agreeing to pay for data useage.. they can't charge you a penny.

They don't even bill you since you just buy a refill and apply it, so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mjm2xtreme (Oct 15, 2009)

phew...ok great thanks. I just figured they would or I would one day see a zero balance on my account. :lmao:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Mjm2xtreme said:


> phew...ok great thanks. I just figured they would or I would one day see a zero balance on my account. :lmao:


Well, I suppose you could wake up one day and your Paygo balance could be empty.. there is always that possibility.. but without any warning, I'm sure you could complain and get it back.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

For the record, I have an unlocked 2G iphone on Rogers pay as you go and I am also able to get some data over Edge (and I don't have the $7 web browsing plan). In my case, it doesn't seem to be consistent though...I can't always get data over edge and when I can, usually it's only 1 or 2 web pages then nothing. It hasn't reduced my pay as you go balance at all.


----------



## rblade (Oct 19, 2009)

*Same thing is happening to me!!!!*

Hello everyone, I googled my issue and this forum came up. I too have noticed in the past two weeks that the Edge network is working for me. I too have iPhone pay as you go in Canada. I've always had pay as you go on the iphone for about two years. I noticed that ever since I updated to 3.1 firmware this starting happening. My prepaid balance remains the same and the data works, it's really weird. There is no way Rogers can ever charge me all they can do is draw my prepaid balance down to zero. This is unreal because it has never worked before.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

does anyone know if i can keep my old virgin mobile number, I bought an iphone 3G no i'm getting the pay as you go sim card is it possiable to keep my same number?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

daniels said:


> does anyone know if i can keep my old virgin mobile number, I bought an iphone 3G no i'm getting the pay as you go sim card is it possiable to keep my same number?


Yeah. When I got my iPhone 2G I switched from Virgin Mobile. The key is to not cancel with Virgin Mobile. Just get the Rogers' SIM card and call Rogers. Tell them you want to activate on PayGo, give them the SIM card number, then provide your Virgin Mobile number. You'll also need to give them your Virgin Mobile password/code.

They tell you it can take a week or something like that, but in my experience it happens within hours (YMMV). You get a temporary number so you can make calls right away.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks! i just bought an iphone and ordered a sim card off ebay. The sim card should be here by this friday so I'll give them a call.


----------



## fxguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a similar experience with my BB curve using PAYG Rogers. 
Back then I was using my phone with wifi and all of a sudden one
day I go to make a call and "zero balance" ! I ended up calling
Rogers and asking wtf? They informed me that I had accessed
the web and racked up a bunch of data charges. :yikes:

I told them I never signed up for a data plan and that my phone
was configured to use wifi. Apparently my phone used edge when
wifi was weak. They reversed the charges and a day later I noticed
my SIM no longer showed E (Edge) connectivity. Somehow they
disabled Edge networking on my SIM.

I have since purchased an unlocked iPhone 3G and use the same
SIM. I have no network access. However, I purchased another Rogers
SIM for the old BB curve and when activated, voila, it has data. BUT
not for FREE. 

Now, the other thing I noticed is that if you don't sign up for the $7/mo
web surf program ( note this does not include email, google maps etc.)
then you will be charged $1/day instead of 5 cents/page. Sounds good
until you realize that updating the weather every day will now cost
$1 instead of 5 cents !!! ( cha-ching $$$ ) Oh, and the new plan goes
into effect in a few days, I can't remember I think the sms said NOV
something or other.

My guess is that those of you getting free data will wake up soon to
find your account at a zero balance.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

Interesting, just yesterday I got a text message form Rogers saying:
"Starting Nov23 new mobile internet rate of $1/day for unlimited browsing on Pay as You Go phones (previous 0.05/page). See rogers.com/datapass."

I'm pretty sure I wasn't getting charged 5cents/page. I'm not getting charged 5cents/page though.


----------



## Mjm2xtreme (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes I got that text notification as well. If I dont sign up for anything then will they start charging me a dollar a day?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm actually looking to try this new (starting Nov. 23) $1/day unlimited with my 2G iPhone. If it actually works on the iPhone (and other smartphones) it could be beneficial. We can always use BossPref or SBSettings to turn Edge on or off to ensure we're not billed a dollar on the days we don't want anything.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I have my iphone 3G on pay as you go and on Edge and theres no internet


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

JustAMacUser said:


> I'm actually looking to try this new (starting Nov. 23) $1/day unlimited with my 2G iPhone. If it actually works on the iPhone (and other smartphones) it could be beneficial. We can always use BossPref or SBSettings to turn Edge on or off to ensure we're not billed a dollar on the days we don't want anything.


I have a feeling once you sign up for this they will charge you 1$ per day even if you don't use any data so turning edge off in BossPrefs might not work...


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

The way I read it, it wasn't that you signed up for anything. It was if you tried to use data and had not signed up for anything you would be charged $1 for 24-hours of data use. I guess we'll find out soon enough. Although now they've re-phrased the terms to explicitly say a Rogers certified device is necessary.


----------



## fxguy (Oct 22, 2009)

It also reads that the unlimited access is only to approved sites. You cannot
surf the internet in general, only certain sites are included in the unlimited
$7/month plan. Otherwise you get hit for data charges for pages not included
in the plan. 

from Rogers:

_Unlimited access to your favourite social communities like Facebook™, Flickr™, MySpace™ mobile, news, sports and entertainment sites, all on the go, for one flat monthly fee
Search the mobile internet with Yahoo!® Search and Google.
Access information sites like Yahoo!® Canada, Canada.com, Windows Live™, The Weather Network, Lavalife Mobile and more!_


_Includes unlimited on-device mobile browsing, excluding tethering (use of device as wireless modem) on select Rogers certified devices. Usage subject to Rogers Terms of Service and Acceptable Use Policy, rogers.com/terms. Data transmission charges of 5¢/page viewed when roaming in the U.S. and 25¢/page viewed when roaming internationally apply. Rogers.com/mobileinternet for details._


Notice the use of the term "browsing" and how they say unlimited access to
"social communities". This isn't a data plan, but limited access to browse select
sites for $7/month. I could be wrong, but I seriously doubt anyone will get 
unlimited data for $1/day or $7/month.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

So I have a 2G phone on pay as you go, no data. For the last week or so I've started to get text messages from Rogers saying:
"You have attempted to use a data application without a data plan. For options, click here..."

When I'm on Edge, this directs me to a page saying that I can have unlimited data for $4.95/day. What happened to the $1/day plan? Also, these text messages are really annoying because I get them at around 3am every day and they tend to wake me up...


----------



## rblade (Oct 19, 2009)

The text messages I receive say it's $2.99 a day for 20mb. I have not seen the $4.95 a day message. Ever since these texts have started my free edge data has gone away. Oh well, it was goo while it lasted.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

benk said:


> So I have a 2G phone on pay as you go, no data. For the last week or so I've started to get text messages from Rogers saying:
> "You have attempted to use a data application without a data plan. For options, click here..."
> 
> When I'm on Edge, this directs me to a page saying that I can have unlimited data for $4.95/day. What happened to the $1/day plan? Also, these text messages are really annoying because I get them at around 3am every day and they tend to wake me up...


I can't say I've received those. When I originally got my iPhone 2G and put it on a prepaid plan, I asked Rogers to block data altogether. Not sure if that makes a difference.

I would be curious if the $4.95 is some sort of prepaid, per day, data option for smartphones? Maybe call Rogers and ask? (I know, scary thought...)


----------



## Mjm2xtreme (Oct 15, 2009)

I hav an iphone 3g and I've gotten that message as well a week ago today. I havent clicked on the link because i dont want to have a data plan. 

I also get the same message repeated at any random moments.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i sighed up for the $2.99 20mb iphone 3G data plan for a day on pay as you go but that adds up to alot. i wasnt getting charged before but about a week ago i got a text message from rogers saying that I've tried to use a data app and i need to get a data plan. :/


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Are any of these smartphone prepaid options actually listed on Rogers' web site?


----------

